# training 3 tiels



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i no i will have my hands full but the 3 tiels i,m getting i think will not be tame as they have never been out of there cage with saying that is there anything i need to prepare for there training they were tame at one point but they hare 3-5 years old he has had them for over 2 years now so i,m hoping and praying there going to be somewhat tame


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I think patience will be the key and some hard work I am not sure how tame they will be if they have been in a cage for two years and not allowed out  and you said two of them were breeding birds which might make it a lot harder to tame them, but I am sure with some love and care you will be able to do it. 

Here is a link on taming if you look down to the third paragraph it talks about taming older and relapsed tame birds 
http://www.cockatiels.org/articles/behavior/training.html


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ty laura i,ll print it out and sit down and read it


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

You have your work cut out for you there allen, but I'm sure if anybody can do it you can. You love your birds and I'm sure you will have the patience to give them the time they need to help tame them.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Good Luck with it, it sounds like a hard job, one is hard enough but 3!  

But because they have never been out of their cage, they might enjoy time with humans outside the cage!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i,m going to see if he has ever taken pictures of them


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i was just over to look at the three tiels and this is what they are not what he said 

1st is a pied 2nd is a cinamon pearl and the last is a cinamon pearl pied the feathers are not in good shape but with a proper diet they will be back to normal while i was there i brought a snack for them all poor things have never had spray millet but when i held it in my hand in the cage the pied came right over and started eating it right from my hand then i took it out of the cage my friend was not to sure of that but he sat on my are head bdown ready for some scritches i could not resist as soon as the other 2 saw this they came over wanting some attention as well so i put my friend to the test i put one on his arm and the tiel was so upset screeching and hissing at him makes me wonder what he did to these poor things so i gave each some spray millet and some scritches looks like the retraining won,t be so bad oh yea there was no millet left so i,m going over there every 2nd day to work with them oh yea one female droped an egg while i was there he said do i pull the egg i said no just leve the eggs in the nest box when we bring them to my place we will cover the cage and make sure it is a nice day out when we get them to my place i have the cage allready setup we will just put the box in the cage and just hope and pray everything will work out


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great that they have taken to you so well, I guess it was just the owner who had the problem and not the tiels, sounds like everything will work out great with them


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i,ll try and find some pics that look like them


----------



## joe (Mar 13, 2008)

wow,I wouldn't have expected them to be so tame considering their background. Remember though, that if any training is needed, you would probably be best to do it on a one to one basis, maybe in a different room or something. This should make it easier.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes i was told that bye my breeder


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great that they took to you so well


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i think why is i showed no fear to them at all and the spray millet was a big treat for them plus with them being out of the cage was another treat


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

No fear and treats is alway a good way it hasn't failed me with my two birds !!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's excellent that they already like you!!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Good Luck with them!  It is great that they already are warming up to you!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i was over at my friends again and the 2 that mated up are a little wild but the third one is not wild at all in fact i had him out of his cage and on my shoulder i held up some romain lettuce and he was all for it then i did something i got my friend to feen the tiels and lord behold talk about being scared he said he puts the food and water in when they are sleeping that was his first mistake second mistake showing them that he is is scared of them when they see you scared of them they will feed off of that wich made me wonder if he is that scared he should never have a bird to begin with then a thought came to my mind how does he clean the bars of the cage so i asked him and he shoked me with this he buys a new cage every year during the year it don,t get cleaned he cleans the tray but thats about it so all the toys and perches he is giving me i,m throwing them out


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

oh i forgot the cage they are in is 18LX19WX25H the cage i have is 30LX30WX56H


----------



## Kumiko (Mar 27, 2008)

You can try clicker training if you want with your new birds. 

Here's a thread from other forum, but still can be done with all birds:
http://www.talkparrotlets.com/showthread.php?t=1927

I would research more on this. It could really benefit your newcoming tiels. 

Here's one Clicker Training Kit that is very useful!!:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260213037488
~~Listen to _Jodeg _on this thread. She is having a blast with her new parrotlet.
http://www.talkparrotlets.com/showthread.php?t=1859


----------

